# Monitor screen display size doesnt match graphic display size



## smazhs (Feb 5, 2010)

I just purchased a new LG 19" Flatron monitor, my graphic adaptor is ATI Radeon x600 series. I do not have screen display problem before the new monitor replacement. I just swapped the monitor and boot from the current windows xp that i have been using. 

I can view full screen of grahic and text from bios boot up till the display windows xp logo. But the screen size doesnt match the graphic display size. I set to use 800x600 resolution at 60 Hz, the graphic height is very tall and the wide is very narrow. I tried to manually adjust using the buttons on the monitor to max widest range and min shortest range but still the wide cant cover the full monitor screen size. Can some1 help me on this pls.


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

have you tried using different resolutions such as 1024x768 just play about with them in the settings tab of display properties! see which one works best start ith 1024x768 that normally works best


----------



## smazhs (Feb 5, 2010)

Hello Rich,

Thanks for your suggestion. Actually I did almost everything i could before i ask. Things like trying every resolutions, play around with power strip, set inf and update the monitor using that inf created from power strip etc as I doubted it could be the monitor driver problem. But it didnt get it solved


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Update your video drivers. And you should be using the screens native resolution, at least until you can verify the monitor is working correctly.


----------



## smazhs (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for suggestion. I just downloaded a new graphic driver and get it installed, still seems the same problem. Is there any display resize software available out there i can try to use it to minimise the disgusting height of the display? I try power strip, it may "out of range" when i keep resizing the vertical height.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Before doing anything else, I would test the monitor on another computer. Sounds more like a monitor or possibly cable than it does a driver issue.


----------



## smazhs (Feb 5, 2010)

The monitor has been tested before i purchased it. I saw full screen at fair resolution befoe hand. I dont really have a clue what to do now  Can some1 pls help me


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As two sets of drivers are experiencing the same symptoms, I don't think it is driver related. 

Boot into Safe Mode. You should get a full scrren image, or a perfect 4:3 image with black bars on either side. If it is still stretched or distorted it is a hardware issue. Video card or monitor. So you will need to test another monitor on this PC and/or test this monitor on another PC.


----------



## smazhs (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Dogg,

Really appreciate for your prompt reply and suggestions. I tried save mode before and i just tried it again. The safe mode giving me same problem as in normal mode. I saw full nice screen from bios boot up and windows logo. The screen display just look ugly and distorted only went into the window(even at the logon screen).

My pc is using fine with another 17" crt and the 19" flat screen monitor is working fine before i purchased it. Could it be the monitor has conflicts with the graphic card?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No...no conflicts. The POST info, BIOS screens, Windows loading screens, and Safe Mode are all standard VGA 640x480, no drivers are used. The fact that the 17" CRT works fine on your PC indicates the PC/video card are fine. Just because it worked at another location, doesn't mean there isn't anything wrong with it now. I still say you have a faulty monitor.


----------

